# Looking for a new large arbor salmon reel



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

mfs686 said:


> Hatch = KaChing!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Damn good reel though.


Yeah I just checked em out. Ill save my pennies but a hatch wont be coming to Alaska with me this year.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a drawer full of reels from Okuma to Redington to Hardy. Used to get irritated about the drag systems until I realized that palming the reel actually gave me more control than a drag that I could reef down. Sounds like a great trip, have fun.


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

I cant speak specifically to the remix but I have a lamson Guru on my 9 wt and love it. I have caught salmon and steelhead on it in MI including my PB 26.5 lb, as well as a some smaller dolly and a few sockeye in AK. I am no expert and don't have lots to compare it to but it seems to have good smooth startup and consistent release/pressure. Like it tons better than the redington, tfo, and scientific angler reels I have on my lighter weight rods. But those really are not even in the same class


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

This is a really good deal. 

https://www.mrfc.com/lamson-micra-5-reel-closeout.html?id=7298815&quantity=1


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> This is a really good deal.
> 
> https://www.mrfc.com/lamson-micra-5-reel-closeout.html?id=7298815&quantity=1


Yeah that is a great deal thanks


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

I've been running Lamson's for about 5 years. No complaints. Drags are smooth as silk. I believe that the low end Lamson's run the exact same drag as the high end models. Definitely smoother than the Okuma's I ran previously...which I also liked...just not as much.

https://www.waterworks-lamson.com/


----------



## Todder (Dec 3, 2002)

I would suggest the Redington Behemoth. Great Drag and it runs around $140.

I have the Remix for my trout rods, and really like it. But I have never had to test the drag on them. One of the nice things about the Remix is you can get it in a 3-pack which is the reel with two spare spools.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> I need a reel for Alaska sea run dolly, where im headed they run anywhere from 20-35 inches long and can weigh up to 20 lbs. Might have a chance at sheefish Also, ( freshwater tarpon) those fish can reach 60 lbs but will average out in the 20-30 lb range. I need a good reel.


https://www.sierra.com/sage-domain-...g=fishing~d~14/&merch=prod-rec-prod-prod673FC

This is a great deal. Excellent drag and really lightweight.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> https://www.sierra.com/sage-domain-10-fly-reel-9and10-wt~p~673fc/?filterString=fishing~d~14/&merch=prod-rec-prod-prod673FC
> 
> This is a great deal. Excellent drag and really lightweight.


Sage is a great reel, but I am partial to Lamson's. Made in the USA. Wish I could justify buying another reel...










Or this:










Or go all out and get the Cobalt. Probably run you about 7 bills for a #10.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

TK81 said:


> Sage is a great reel, but I am partial to Lamson's. Made in the USA. Wish I could justify buying another reel...
> 
> View attachment 373267
> 
> ...


Nice reels! I bought a couple Hatch 7 plus reels with extra spools last year for my Argentina sea trout trip. My rods sat in Buenos Aires for 3 days and I borrowed the lodge’s Scott Radian 12’6” with a reel from Iceland. Einerson or something like that. It was great. 

I’ve had guides school me with their $200 Lamson reels while I’m fishing the same holes with Hatch or Abel. It’s not the reel, usually.


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

I had the same reel. It had a hard time with how loud it was. I gave it away.

I've gone back to palming my reels. I think I have more control. Because of this I'm able to go down a size a bit in rod and reel. 
I really don't like casting my 9 wt all day as much as my 6wt. 

It gives me room for wiggle room when choosing a rig to take fishing.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

koditten said:


> I had the same reel. It had a hard time with how loud it was. I gave it away.
> 
> I've gone back to palming my reels. I think I have more control. Because of this I'm able to go down a size a bit in rod and reel.
> I really don't like casting my 9 wt all day as much as my 6wt.
> ...


Which reel did you have? I sometimes set my drag light and then palm when they are headed for the wood, but I really like the Lamson drags. I thought I liked my Okuma SLV until I got the Lamson. I tend to be a bit rough on my gear so I run the lower end reels. I have a buddy the runs a Hydros and another that runs a Spectrum. I always thought my SLV was in the same ball park.


----------

